# waiting time after Request for Medical Examination for GSM189 Visa



## dav1d0 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi forumites,

Just out of curiousity. Whats the waiting time like after been CO request for Medical Examination from an applicant under the GSM 189 Visa Class.
kindly share your experiences.

Thanks


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

There's no exact time limit. But for my case, it took 2 months to finally release the report. 
Please bear in mind that this is last hurdle and the hardest. If they fail your medical, everything will be gone and you have to appeal.
Once they approve your medical, then you shall have your visa in no time.


----------



## dav1d0 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Nemesis,

Thanks for the response. I know no one can say accurately as cases vary from one to the other but just needed to find out what others experienced.


Regards
David


----------



## dav1d0 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi 

The waiting is over. Visa has been granted.

Regards


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Congratulation, welcome to the club


----------



## Ferial (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Dav,

Actually I have the same question about waiting time after doing the medical examination. With your post I had a range of time , thx.
If you do not mind; I need more info about getting settled in Australia and finding a job too. I am asking this because I am an engineer too. Where is it better to go and work in a consultant firm for electromechanical works. I would appreciate your reply.

Regards,

Ferial


----------

